# Angeln an der Maas



## köfi01 (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo !

ich bin seid heute neu hier,und möchte mal wissen ,ob von euch noch jemand nach Roermond an die Maas fährt.Wie geht es dort mit Aal und Zander ?????????


----------



## Markus.K (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo köfi01

Versuche auch verzweifelt einem Zander auf die Schliche zu kommen. Immerhin hab ich letzten Montag schonmal zwei am Uferrand vorbeischwimmen sehen. Also gibts auf jedenfall welche . Zumindest 2   )


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

hy zander sind genug da ,mann muss sie nur finden und überlisten, meine meinung ;der zander ist schlimmer als eine frau -extrem launisch-
gruß


----------



## köfi01 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo
Wo angelt ihr ,an welchen stellen.? Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben.

                          Gruß,Ralf


----------



## xdiscofischx (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

hallo 
an der maas sind genug zander mann muß nur geduld haben .
habe letzte woche einen von 77 cm un knapp 6 kilo 
kleiner tip köfi in bereichen wo wechselströmung ist da fängt mann fast immer .
ich persönlich benutze eine auftriebsmontage


----------



## köfi01 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo

das ist doch schon mal ein guter Tip,danke:m

           Gruß,Ralf


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo 

Sonst weiß keiner mehr was ;+.??????
Ich brauche noch ein paar tipps,ich möchte morgen Abend mal wieder an die Maas fahren.

               Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Jaws (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

hallo köfi01
wie gut kennst du dich in dem gebiet aus?

Abfahrt de Weerd
Kanalweg OST bis ende, dann Osenweg bis ende und schon kanns 
losgehen!


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo

eigenlich kenn ich mich ganz gut aus, ist das richtung Campingplatz?De Weerd ist doch die erste Abfahrt nach der Tanke!

                             Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Jaws (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

ja genau da!
am campingplatz vorbei, dann wirst du es auch finden!
eigentlich ganz einfach!

petri heil


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo Jaws .

Hast du dort schon gut gefangen. Und fährst du selber auch immer an diese Stelle ???

                 Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Tigrabastler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

ich kann dir nur die ecke Venlo und Roermond empfehlen bei roermond die asselt baggersehen sind nicht von ohne ich kenne da einen stelle habe da AN einem tag 5 Zander gefangen auf köfi


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo 

Wo sind diese Baggersehen den genau ?????????|kopfkrat

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Tigrabastler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Du fehrst richtung röermond wenn du röermond abfehrst mußte rechts richtung asselt im ort ist eine kirche da links dann biste an den seen PS:versuch es mal am 3 strohmmast da stehen die zander


----------



## Tigrabastler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

kannst mal auf meiner homepage kucken da gibts noch ne geile stelle in gennep da habe ich nen geilen hecht gezogen


----------



## köfi01 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo Tigrabastler
Vielen dank für die super TIPPS , und eine echt gute Homepage.
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal an diesen Stellen.:m

                      Gruß,Ralf​


----------



## Tigrabastler (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

ja man könte sich ja mal da treffen


----------



## Jaws (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

morgen ralf
war schon 3-4 mal dort... fang war ok... einen 70er, paar auf
spin... aber ob mal da jetzt immer wirklich gut fängt kann ich dir natürlich nicht versprechen..
wir rotieren selber sehr viel und haben daher eigentlich keinen festen platz.


----------



## köfi01 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo zusammen !!!

Wir waren gestern Abend dort angeln,haben aber leider nichts gefangen.Das Wetter war auch nicht das beste.:v
Wir werden aber noch mal unser Glück an dieser Stelle versuchen
Noch mal danke für die Tipps #6.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Robert1990 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Und was ist mit Aal, wollte nämmhlich nächstes Wochenende dort hin und wollte mal fragen ob man an der Maas auch auf Aale gut fangen kann?


----------



## wilhelm (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

|wavey:Hallo Robert 1990
Aal geht auf jeden Falll versuche es am besten an Spundwänden (Industriehafen) oder im Bereich der Maasbrücke.
:vik:wilhelm:vik:


----------



## Robert1990 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Ok das werde ich machen danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## carpe de imi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

tag zusammen.war am samstag über nacht in roermond unter brücke an der landzunge.ein 45 zander und paar kleine bresen


----------



## carpe de imi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein neues thema einsetze check das trotz hilfe nicht.danke im vorraus


----------



## Boerni72 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hallo carpe de imi!
Wenn du hier bei angeln in den Niederlanden ein neues Thema verfassen willst, gehst du auf die Übersicht und dort findest du dann auch unten oder oben einen blauen Buttoon "NEUES THEMA" dort kannst du dann ein neues Thema erstellen.
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.
Boerni


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Tach auch.

Also an der Maas geht garnichts mehr seid dem Unfall :r .War heute über Tag dort,nicht einen Biss.NICHTS !!! Tote Fische habe ich aber keine gesehen.Wollen wir hoffen das es schnell wieder besser wird.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (14. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas*

Hi Leutz,

ich war am Oolderplas angeln und dort ist ständig wechselndes Wasser. An der Stelle wo ich angle, dort war letzten Samstag geiles klares Wasser und den nächsten Tag war eine grüne Suppe an dieser Stelle.

Habe am Samstag eine Brasse von ca. 50 cm gefangen, aber mehr ging da nich. Bin aber auch Anfänger.

Hat nich jemand mal Lust, an einem Wochenende auch an die Stelle angeln zu kommen, wo ich bin und sich auszutauschen?^^

Ich habe mit Futterkorb geangelt und ich versuche, meine Montage zu verbessern. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich am Oolderplas am besten Fisch fangen kann. Bin eher auf Friedfische gegangen. Mit Raubfischangeln habe ich keine Erfahrung. Wie sollte ich denn bei sowas vorgehen?


----------

